# All Things Nuclear



## Jake84 (Apr 7, 2022)

The previous “All things Nuclear” thread was unfortunately and inadvertently nuked by @Bombardier while he was looking to delete a post within this thread.

We’ll have to start over here. All nuclear discussions/news are to be posted here.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Sman (Apr 7, 2022)

That is why you have two keys on the big firecrackers.

Going to cross post, something I dropped in Asia thread. Maybe more appropriate here. My bad.










						Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site: Probable Spoil at the South Portal - 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea
					

Commercial satellite imagery from March 31 indicates probable new excavation activity at the South Portal of Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site.…



					www.38north.org
				












						Concern grows that North Korea is preparing for first underground nuclear test in years | CNN Politics
					

The United States and allies believe that North Korea is beginning to make preparations for a possible underground nuclear test for the first time since 2017.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Mark Sman (Apr 7, 2022)

Crap, and this one.









						That time when Soviet rocket scientists nearly nuked New York City
					

"The world was standing on the brink of thermonuclear war."




					arstechnica.com
				




A bit overblown headline, they never lost appropriate command and control. But interesting from a history of Baikonaur perspective.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Apr 7, 2022)

Jake84 said:


> The previous “All things Nuclear” thread was unfortunately and inadvertently nuked by @Bombardier while he was looking to delete a post within this thread.


The latest post from the previous thread (made by Colin Traveller two days ago) is still in the Google cache. If that wasn't the content the boss wanted to delete, I can repost it here.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Apr 8, 2022)

Alright, with likes from two mods for my above proposal, here's a video that Colin posted recently in the old thread.


----------

